# Flaming Marbles



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I recently received my Perk #9 of the new Pocket Predator mold injection slingshot line . The new line consist of a slingshot called the Side Shooter . Bill said it was originally designed for the Boy Scouts as a shooter that would fit and be suitable for the youths . Well I have discovered that it is well suited for me . I have shot this design before in the G10 , aluminum and wood . This new poly carbonite version is a bit thicker . I believe it is a more universally comfortable fit for all shooters . A narrower pinch grip than the Hathcock Sniper . Here is a little video of me shooting it . Watch closely as you can see the ammo passing the match head . First shot just misses and the second lights it up .


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot, that looks like a comfy shooter!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Good shooting buddy u make that look too easy


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Great shot is the pinch grip area more contoured on the pc model than it is on the older hdpe ones he sold in the past..? I think those were more flat...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Your skill never ceases to amaze. Awesome job!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

RealLifeMorty said:


> Great shot is the pinch grip area more contoured on the pc model than it is on the older hdpe ones he sold in the past..? I think those were more flat...


You are correct . The HDPE ones were flat . They still felt good and shot really well .


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes my wife has one of the hdpe side shooters and it feels phenomenal in the hand it fits better than anything I have so far but I have a sere and a scorpion on the way so we will see, I may wind up buying one of these for myself... he doesn't have the new pc model up on his website yet though it's still the hdpe one, maybe he has a bunch left over and he's afraid they won't sell if he puts the new one up... who knows..


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Well you have certainly answered the question about lighting matches with marbles. Excellent shooting!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

In the year 2372, an advanced level sling shooting course will be conducted on the campus of MIT. You will be featured in its content.

I can't divulge too much, but I will say that flaming marbles will not be a huge part of your legacy. Future generations will hear your name or see your visage and think one thing: *Treefork's Cross. *Why postpone the inevitable?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> In the year 2372, an advanced level sling shooting course will be conducted on the campus of MIT. You will be featured in its content.
> 
> I can't divulge too much, but I will say that flaming marbles will not be a huge part of your legacy. Future generations will hear your name or see your visage and think one thing: *Treefork's Cross. *Why postpone the inevitable?


 :rofl: You're killing me CornDawg ! Thanks for watching and commenting .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, that man can shoot Yo! :king:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome shooting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Marty


----------



## thebottombasics (Nov 3, 2016)

Fact is, you have there sir a state of the art, top of the line slingshot. I have done the calculations and the FPS of that slingshot is most certainly 220 fps maybe higher, generating over 12 foot pounds of energy with a dollar store marble (109 grains). Since your tape measurer seems to be bent, meaning you are quite possibly even more than 33 feet away, factor that in addition to air resistance, and you may indeed have a slingshot capable of speeds higher than even 220 fps.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

thebottombasics said:


> Fact is, you have there sir a state of the art, top of the line slingshot. I have done the calculations and the FPS of that slingshot is most certainly 220 fps maybe higher, generating over 12 foot pounds of energy with a dollar store marble (109 grains). Since your tape measurer seems to be bent, meaning you are quite possibly even more than 33 feet away, factor that in addition to air resistance, and you may indeed have a slingshot capable of speeds higher than even 220 fps.


 ?? Sorry.. but you sir.. are a wackjob. Seriously. Go away.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Please, everyone ... just keep it civil!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Charles said:


> Please, everyone ... just keep it civil!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


 sorry charles.. i shall try and refrain.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you all for the positive comments . I guess it just goes to show you don't need to spend a lot of money to have a great shooter . You can have a prettier one made of exotic fragile expensive materials but it won't out shoot a poly carbonite slingshots . The best thing is you don't have to worry about damaging them .


----------

